# DotA 2 Beta-Einladungen für Freunde?



## Skeidinho (6. November 2011)

*DotA 2 Beta-Einladungen für Freunde?*

Hallo ihr 

Ich habe mitbekommen, dass nun die ersten DotA 2 Beta-Einladungen verschickt wurden. Ich habe versucht an der Beta teilzunehmen, jedoch habe ich leider keine Einladung bekommen.

Da es aber möglich ist, für denjenigen der zur Beta zugelassen wurde, 2 weitere Freunde einzuladen, frage ich nun hier, ob mir jemand eine Einladung geben könnte?

Da ich großer DotA-Fan bin, würde ich sehr sehr gerne an der Beta teilnehmen.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Skeidinho


----------



## FrAkE (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte auch gern nen Beta key nur find keine Seiten dafür


----------

